# Home 2 group machine



## colliecrew (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi there,

We have ditched our Gaggia Brera and are looking for a 2 group home machine-if such a thing exists.

Ideally, we are looking for a machine that does not require to be plumbed directly into the mains water and is under a £1000!

Can anyone give us a recommendation of machine and or dealer?

Many thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

No such thing as 2 group manual-fill machine.

All 2 group machines are plump-in commercial machine.

Why on earth would you want a 2 group?

Just get a dual boiler or HXer machine that has a fast rebound time


----------



## colliecrew (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

You are right a dual boiler would help, as we are currently using a Delonghi with a single boiler which is a bit of a pain in the .....

Can anyone recommend a good dual boiler machine?

Thanks again


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

for under £1000?

New the only option, I think, is a Expobar Lever (although this is £1100). Second hand maybe a Izzo Alex Duetto.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino Piccino Dual Boiler machine - http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Coffee-at-Home.html


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Expobar Leva : http://coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/expobar/Expobar%20Office%20Leva%202%20Boiler%20Tank

Fracino Piccino: http://coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/fracino-coffee-machines/Fracino%20Piccino%20Standard%20Black

All the best!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

You could go for a heat exchanger like the Fracino Cherub - better than a single boiler as you can steam and brew at the same time (or one after another with no delay).


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Fracino cherub:

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/fracino-coffee-machines/Fracino%20Cherub%20Espresso%20Machine

Price Match Available on ALL Fracino Machines


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Slightly off topic but only the other day i was dreaming about the perfect home espresso machine, and actually, it involved 2 groups. The analyst within me wants to pull two identical shots at differing temperatures at the same time to conduct the initial assessment of a new coffee. Or perhaps two shots at the same temperatures but differing doses and/or yields. One at a time is just too slow and waiting for the machine to stabilise after changing the temperature is not acceptable to an impatient geek!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

That isn't a perfect home machine - that's a very nice commercial machine. I get where you're coming from though!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Slightly off topic but only the other day i was dreaming about the perfect home espresso machine, and actually, it involved 2 groups. The analyst within me wants to pull two identical shots at differing temperatures at the same time to conduct the initial assessment of a new coffee. Or perhaps two shots at the same temperatures but differing doses and/or yields. One at a time is just too slow and waiting for the machine to stabilise after changing the temperature is not acceptable to an impatient geek!


The GS/3 has the stability to pull back to back shots with the one group! probably cheaper and more practical than a commercial machine at home too! Although my euromillions dream involves a large room in my stately home being made into the dream coffee shop setup but just for me and friends to play in!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

A bat cave filled with coffee toys you say?

A custom slayer with batman logo on it you say?

Nick if you win the euromillions will you buy me an uber grinder please


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> A bat cave filled with coffee toys you say?
> 
> A custom slayer with batman logo on it you say?
> 
> Nick if you win the euromillions will you buy me an uber grinder please


I love how you're now brewed coffee guy after always being espresso guy. I would bloody love an uber grinder too though I'm not gonna lie!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> A bat cave filled with coffee toys you say?
> 
> A custom slayer with batman logo on it you say?
> 
> Nick if you win the euromillions will you buy me an uber grinder please


I have plans for all of you with my Euromillions win! You will of course be helicoptered to the BatCave for playtime and presents, Yes Mark, you shall have an UberGrinder, and a GS/3(or tank fed Slayer single group if it has been invented by then) and custom 'Batman' Reg Barber to go with it.

I too have been noticing Mark swaying towards the brewed side! I did the same thing a while ago but am actually starting to go back to a 50/50 with espresso.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

There are few things better on a Sunday morning than half a litre of coffee crafted through a chemex. Saying that I'm enjoying drinking espresso again, it just isn't as chilled as relaxing with a brew.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think its just difficult to leave behind an espresso machine that you love so much. The tin man is filling a hole but its just not the same









Imagine 6 months of intense bonding with your duetto Luke then having to leave it behind.

It may also partly be due to some of the phenomenal brewed coffees I've had at cafes here in London.

SQ Wotes at Store St were pretty darn tasty. Tapped and Packed currently has the award for best brewed coffee in London (in my opinion).

Can the bat cave be on one of the top floors of the Shard? Helicopter shaped like a coffee bean? The Strange-bean-ocopter?

Also Nick.......Square Mile day>?????????


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Coffee at tapped and packed this week, you pay? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm working on it, James is a hard one to corner long enough to interrogate!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> The GS/3 has the stability to pull back to back shots with the one group! probably cheaper and more practical than a commercial machine at home too! Although my euromillions dream involves a large room in my stately home being made into the dream coffee shop setup but just for me and friends to play in!


Brewtus can pull back to backs no worries, but changing temp is a 10 min wait


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

My mistake, that was what I mean't! Even Silvia will happily throw out back to back shots! She takes a few minutes of pulsing the element before a temp change fully stabilises though. I'm guessing Brewtus is similar? Do you remember the Verona at Extract though? Stabilisation after knocking it up a degree was virtually instant! That's what I imagine the GS/3 could be like, I may be wrong..


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

This has become a textbook Thread Hijacking!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> This has become a textbook Thread Hijacking!


So true, but funny as! I rather like the look of the Londinium l. Donations please. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Two groups for the win! Come on, instant side-by-side tastings at different temps.....geekery at its finest


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Two groups for the win! Come on, instant side-by-side tastings at different temps.....geekery at its finest


Geekery indeed. How are you Gary? Hope alls good.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Geekery indeed. How are you Gary? Hope alls good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Im good thanks Andy, glad to see you back on here, its been a while.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Two groups for the win! Come on, instant side-by-side tastings at different temps.....geekery at its finest


Should be getting a multi boiler double pid machine in the studio before Christmas!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> This has become a textbook Thread Hijacking!


Euromillions ticket purchased. If I win any significant amount I purpose we start 'The British Academy of Coffee Excellent' or BACE.

4 slayers, 3 cynessos, couple of LM Strada EPs and a full A4 list of grinders including 15 uber grinders.

You are all invited to become resident professors


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You realise your post is a binding legal contract now, please define the ''You are all'' component of your post, otherwise it could get expensive ; )


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes! This could be the start of something beautiful!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Euromillions ticket purchased. If I win any significant amount I purpose we start 'The British Academy of Coffee Excellent' or BACE.
> 
> 4 slayers, 3 cynessos, couple of LM Strada EPs and a full A4 list of grinders including 15 uber grinders.


Roasters too?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Euromillions results: 7 20 25 35 41, 1 & 9

My ticket: 08 21 26 35 42 06 & 11

Is it just me or is that frustratingly close? No BACE this week chaps....unless Nick is buying me an Uber grinder?

Could I also have a hario kettle, kalita wave, hario scales and an uber cozy (and Mike back)?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn! I might have a go Friday.

Our little discussion about Mike leaving seems to have disappeared. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Unless Mike requested it (which I doubt) it seems a bit weird to delete posts/threads without an explanation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure guys, I didn't even see the thread!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to bring up a sore subject but I really would like him back!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

funinacup said:


> I'm not sure guys, I didn't even see the thread!


TBH I can't remember which thread it was on.



fatboyslim said:


> Sorry to bring up a sore subject but I really would like him back!


Me too


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Me too, hey Mark you know i sent you that message about making a video to send to Mike trying to win him back? Yeah, I might have hinted that it was a possibility over twitter and it didn't fly







he is dead set at the moment that he is not coming back. Don't give up hope though.

I didn't win the Euromillions this time either and nowhere near as close as you!

A 11 24 32 46 48 - 06 09

B 08 41 44 46 50 - 06 09 LD

results: 7 20 25 35 41 - 01 09

I'm in for the friday draw aswell though so fingers crossed!

PS, Of course you can Mark, when I win I'll buy you an UberBoiler and a bespoke kitchen to accommodate if you want!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe we should set up a forum Syndicate for the Euromillions? We would have to have very very secure rules for if we win though or you end up with people falling out! An equal split among entrants is the easiest way but I recon we should allot say 10% of total winnings(if it's a biggun) to the BACE(thats still £5,000,000 out of a £50,000,000 win, which should be pleanty!)


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

The conversation about Mike has gone because it was within the thread where the guy was trying to flog Civet coffee and i'll bet that Glen had deleted it. Rightly so.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought it was the thread Mike started about coffee menus and 'pitching' (for want of a better word) specialty coffee to the masses?


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you mean this one:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7177

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Do you mean this one:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7177
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thats the very one. Really enjoyed that thread too (until Mike snapped)


----------

